# Schilf.....



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*Durchwurzelt jede Schilfart jede Folie??*

Hallo!

Beim Durchstöbern des Forums bin ich nun in einigen Threads auf eine für mich neue, erschreckende Tatsache gestoßen.

Bisher ging ich davon aus, daß lediglich Bambus und ein bestimmter __ Rohrkolben als "Teichfolienkiller"  zu beachten seien!

Nun lese ich, daß __ Schilf auch nicht gerade Folienfreundlich sei!!!??? 

Ich habe mir im vorigen Jahr, beim Anlegen des Teichs Schilf gepflanzt und war bis jetzt so stolz und zufrieden, wie das so schön vor sich hin wächst und einfach nur Klasse ausschaut! 

Nun hoffe ich hier im Forum hilfe zu finden:

Ist Jede Schilfart gefährlich für jede Folie? (Ich habe 1mm PVC Folie verwendet)
Da ich nach dem Pflanzen die Zettelchen entsorgt habe, kann nun nicht mehr sagen, welche Schilfsorte ich in meinem Teich stehen habe...

Deshalb hier mal ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Peter,

zieh doch einfach mal einen raus und schau dir die Wurzeln an, hart - spitz oder ganz normale Wurzeln ...

Dann weis man am besten ob man sich Sorgen machen sollte ...

Axel


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

OH OH!!!

Ich habe da ein ganz mieses Gefühl... 

Die meisten Wurzeln sind dünn und Weich, aber da ist eine härtere spitze Wurzel dabei... (kleiner roter Pfeil auf dem 2. Bild)


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Das miese Gefühl ist berechtigt. So schnell wie möglich raus mit dem Schilf!
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...agmites-australis--Cav---Trin--Ex-Steud-.html


----------



## geecebird (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Man könnte auch von oben Vlies verwenden. So habe ich es im Pflanzenfilter gemacht und schütze so die Folie von oben und von unten mit Vlies. Da habe ich dann auch weniger Bedenken bei dem __ Rohrkolben, den ich gesetzt habe.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Sven!
Was ist das denn genau für ein Vlies??
Funktioniert das wirklich???

@ Rainer:
Wurzeln alle Schilfarten durch die Folie? Ich weiß nicht welche Sorte ich habe...
Ich glaube aber nicht das das __ Schilfrohr ist, welches Du mit Deinem Link meintest, oder???


----------



## Naniria (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hey

Also wir haben auch Schilf im Teich, den der auch auf einem der Bilder ist (etwas heller und dicker)
Sind denn alle Arten von dem Schilf schädlich?

LG Naniria


----------



## geecebird (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Peter,

500g Teichvlies.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi Naniria!
Das wüßte ich mal sehr gerne!
Ich mache mir nämlich schon den ganzen Tag Gedanken, was ich dort als Alternative Pflanzen könnte....
Am allerliebsten würde ich ja bei Schilf bleiben, da das echt klasse ausschaut!!


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Peter,
> 
> 500g Teichvlies.



Wie lange machst Du das denn schon damit?
Und das funktioniert? Das wäre ja echt klasse!!!!


----------



## geecebird (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Also das 500g Vlies habe ich seit letztem Jahr, aber zuvor mit Vlies aus dem Baumarkt über 5 Jahre


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo,

wir hatten auch bis letzte Woche Schilfrohr  im Folienteich. Mit Vlies drunter! Als ich ihn gepflanzt habe, wusste ich noch nichts Näheres darüber!:evil  Ich kann nur jeden warnen! 
Bitte die verlinkten Bilder anschauen


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi Sven!

Hm....
Du magst mir wohl nicht verraten, ob das wirklich auf große Dauer funktioniert...???


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi,

Vorsicht, Sven hat in seinem Teich __ Rohrkolben und kein __ Schilfrohr, da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.

Phragmites kenne ich bei uns nur eine Art(verschiedene Unterarten). Was Du jetzt tatsächlich hast, da kann Dir sicher Werner(nymphaion) weiterhelfen.
Auf jeden Fall ist sicher, Schilf und Folie das geht nicht gut.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo
Also könnte ich das Schilf gegen __ Rohrkolben austauschen???
Und Welche Art nimmt man da, um nicht vom Regen in die Traufe zu geraten?


----------



## juergen-b (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

hallo zusammen,

was das vlies betrifft ......... schade daß ich keine bilder gemacht habe, vergesst es.

....... zumindest hat sich mein vor jahren in den pflanzenfilter eingebrachtes 500g vlies wunderbar als aufwuchskörper herausgestellt ....... schön verwurzelt über und unter dem vlies  

ergo ...... ich mußte richtig schwere maschinen auffahren, um die gesamtmasse vlies und wurzeln zu zertrennen.


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Auf keinen Fall T.latifolia  
T.angustifolia würde gut aussehen, allerdings würde ich auch den nicht so frei aussetzen wie auf deinen Bildern, das Zeug wuchert einfach zu stark.
Keine Probleme bereitet bei mir T.minima.

Wie wär's denn an Stelle vom Schilf mit einer großen Gruppe __ Hechtkraut?
Das ergibt mit seinen kräftig blauen Blüten immer ein schönes Bild.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi!

Na jut....! Dat Zeuch fliecht jetz raus!!!

Hm..... Nee __ Hechtkraut ist nicht das Richtige für diese Stelle im Teich!
Wie schon gesagt, ich mache mir den ganzen Tag schon so meine Gedanken!
Wofür steht das "T" in T.minima??
Wenn, dann möcht ich so ein wenig bei der Schilfoptik bleiben!
Am liebsten dann eine ungefährliche Rohrkolbenart, oder alles dicht mit Wasserschwertlilien zupflanzen....


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi,

das T steht für den Gattungsnamen Typha. 
Hier findest Du die ganzen Arten:
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c72_Sumpfpflanzen.html/page/5


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi!
@Rainer:
Was ist denn von dem __ Rohrkolben von der Art "Typha laxmannii Lepech" zu halten??
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p751_Typha-laxmannii-Lepech-.html

Der macht auf mich einen recht sympatischen Eindruck


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi Peter,

da muss ich passen, null eigene Erfahrungen. 
Warte mal ob sich Werner(nymphaion) meldet oder schicke ihm eine PN


----------



## Naturfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo,

die Wasserschwertlilie (es gibt versch. Arten) wächst auch schnell und wird vergleichsweise hoch, zudem hat sie schöne Blüten. 
Ich habe selbst eine japanische Art in meinem Teich und sie hat auf einer Seite des Teiches innerhalb eines Jahres (wir hatten drei Stück gepflanzt) schon einen dichten Bestand gebildet  .


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Mona!
Danke!
Das ist eine prima Idee! Die werde ich mir mal als Alternative im Hinterkopf behalten!

@ Rainer:
Den Werner (Nymphaion) habe ich jetzt mal per PN auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht!


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo,

es sind aber wohl nicht alle Schilfarten so agressiv wie z.B. Phragmites communis.

Vielleicht kann Werner da auch einen Tipp geben, welchen Schilf man, ohne Schaden an der Folie zu befürchten, einsetzen kann.

Axel


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo,

also wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, dann kann das kein Schilf in Peters Teich sein. Für mich schaut das wie eine von den höheren Seggenarten aus. Um es genau sagen zu können, müsste man die Blüten sehen können. Ich vermute mal, die Stengel dieser Pflanze sind im Querschnitt mehr oder weniger dreieckig?

Mit dem Wort 'Schilf' wird bei uns ziemlich vieles bezeichnet. Korrekt sind damit die __ Rohrkolben gemeint, aber meistens meinen die Leute damit das __ Schilfrohr oder einfach alle grasartigen Pflanzen im Wasser.

Vom Schilfrohr (_Phragmites_) gibt es zwei Arten und mehrere Unterarten. Alle breiten sich stark aus und alle haben Pfahlwurzeln mit denen sie Folie mühelos durchstoßen können. Der Unterschied liegt nur im Durchmesser der Löcher, die sie in die Folie bohren.

__ Seggen (_Carex_) sind harmlos, ihre Wurzeln sind viel weicher und wandern seitwärts. Optisch sind sie aber kein Ersatz für das Schilfrohr. Am ähnlichsten sieht das __ Rohrglanzgras (_Phalaris arundinacea _L.) aus. Davon gibt es auch Sorten mit gestreiftem oder buntem Laub.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Werner!

Hui!
Also schon fast Entwarnung??  

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Wurzel, von den Blüten und einmal vom querschnitt eines Blattes:


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Peter,

das auf dem zweiten Foto ist eindeutig eine Segge....nix Schilf.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi!
Ganz sicher???
Sonst fliegt das Zeug morgen raus!!!


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hi.

100%ig!! 

Nur welche genau, dürfte schwieriger zu bestimmen sein.


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

PAFF!!!

Habt ihrs auch gehört!? Das war der Stein von meinem Herzen!!!

Juhuuu!   


Super vielen Dank Euch Allen! Ihr Alle wart und seid eine Echt klasse Hilfe!! 
   

Dann werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit zu meinem Teichheini fahren, der mir diese __ Seggen als Schilf verkauft hat! 
:hai    

Nochmals Vielen DanK!!


----------



## Conny (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo,

da ich für einen Freund unser __ Schilfrohr aufhebe, habe ich es mir nochmal genauer angeschaut. 
 
Die Spitze ist wirklich spitz und hart. Das trockene Stück hat Wurzeln bekommen  
Ich hoffe, dass ich diese Pflanze nochmal vollständig aus dem Teich herausbekomme und nicht jedes Jahr wieder von neuem Reste herausreißen muss.


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo alle,

hab mir diesen Thread durchgelesen, weil sich für mich auch die Frage stellt, ob Schilf oder nicht (mein Teich ist ja noch nichg fertig, erst eine große Grube *g*).
Schilf sieht ja nun vielleicht nicht nur hübsch aus, ich hab vor allem deswegen dran gedacht, es mal zu setzen, weil ich gerne eine Art "Trennwand" zwischen Teich und Pool hätte, denn das haut sich ja optisch ;-) Auch ein bisschen als Blickschutz.
Nun frag ich mich, was ist, wenn ich das Schilf außerhalb der Folie setze??? Ist das dann auch gefährlich für die folie? Oder wächst das Zeug nur IM Wasser? Nachdem es ja laut den Antworten in diesem Thread Wurzeln nach unten macht und nicht seitlich (wobei ich mir einbilde, dass in der Natur schon beobachtet zu haben...), sollte es für die Folie ja wurst sein, oder???
Bitte um Eure erfahrenen Antworten,
lg
Dany


----------



## Plätscher (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Dany,

Schilf ist eine Wasserpflanze, wenn sie wiedererwartend doch außerhalb wachsen sollte, wird es sich ausbreiten d.h. auch richtung Folie.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, eine Reihe Mörtelkübel eingraben und darin das __ Schilfrohr pflanzen. So ist es am Ausbreiten gehindert.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## uHu (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

hi,
ich habe auch rohkolben in meinem teich. allerdings sind diese in einem Pflanzkorb. Zwischen Pflanzkorb und Teichfolie sind doch größere Steine und Kies. Kann ich den so lassen oder muss der auch raus?
marc


----------



## Meisterjäger (25. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Schilf.....*

Hallo Marc!
Weißt Du denn genau, welche Rohrkolbenart Du da gepflanzt hast?
Normalerweise ist es für __ Rohrkolben überhaupt kein Problem den Pflanzkorb zu "sprengen"!


----------

